# new co2 tank certification?



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

just bought a brand new 5lb co2 tank from a local brewer store ... but I totally forgot to ask about certification .. are new tanks sold certified already or do I have to get it certified separately?

and I have to get it filled ..


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

New tanks are certified when they are made. They should have a date on them that tells you when it was made and from this you can determine when it needs to be recertified.


----------

